# Halfords Advanced Car Wash - AVOID



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

Made the mistake of using Halfords Advanced car wash on my TT. I may as well have rubbed a walrus turd into the paint instead as the results would have been similar. Despite using a chamois to remove the water, there is a film of crud all over the bloody car that feels rough to the touch. Even the glass felt rough until I treated it to some Autoglym glass polish. I'll have to wash the car over and over again with something that works in order to remove the crud and start over.
Avoid this product. It is rubbish.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

If the car feels rough to the touch, you've probably got some surface contamination that a shampoo isn't going to remove by itself, no matter what the brand - I'd recommend claying after your initial wash, another wash after the claying and then getting some protection on


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, And use a microfibre cloth rather than a chamois to dry off.
H.


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

thanks for the advice - will try the clay bar. the car is only a couple of weeks old and has not been out of the garage that much so would not expect it to be contaminated. guess the dealer prep was not that thorough.

the halfords advanced car wash still left hard-to-remove spots on the glass (and a cruddy film that was not there before). not impressed and will leave it in the dustbin.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

hooting_owl said:


> thanks for the advice - will try the clay bar. the car is only a couple of weeks old and has not been out of the garage that much so would not expect it to be contaminated. guess the dealer prep was not that thorough.


I guess you've never seen the state of a clay bar from a brand new car. I believe you often get the nice pressie of very small metal particles (suspected of coming from the hot train brakes) in the paint. It's certainly worth doing as a first preparation.

For my new Audi I got it untouched e.g. if still had the glue remnants on it. This means I'm then able to get it properly prepped and protected.


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi Scotty, Sorry it's off topic but I followed a blue TTR in Derby the other day that had your forum name for the number plate (S**TTY.

Thought it was you until I saw the car on your signature.


----------

